# Quick temporary fixes?



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

I am looking for some quick temporary fixes to help get me back to reality when i really need to be there. Because some situations kinda requires it, like school, apointments with doctors and such. For me the biggest problem is with my psychiatrist. Obviously it's going to be stressful talking about things so i can't avoid that. And it always happens ALWAYS during our sessions.

I've heard about grounding techniques like feeling something really rough and textured to give you a sense that you can feel and feeling can bring you back. It used to work, but now it's gotten to a point where not much is working anymore.

Any other tricks people know of to get them out of these situations? Even if it's just for a minute. I could sure anything.

Greatly appreciated,
-Max Power


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

Handstands! Back positioned against the wall; don't worry about regular breathing. Laugh as your muscles quiver, stay up longer than you need to.

Also-- jumping jacks. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

haha thank you so much, but i'm sure it will be an interesting session with my psychiatrist if i start doing handstands on his wall :lol:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Honestly...when my dp/dr was chronic, I didn't find any one method that brought me back into reality...even for a second. Just some days I coped with it better than others...the only thing I found the grounding techniques etc useful for was my anxiety.

Besides, isn't that kind of the purpose of seeing a psych? If you are feeling "grounded" and "in touch with reality" while you are talking to them won't it be more difficult to describe how it feels when you aren't?

Sorry...not really helpful I know but I was seriously never able to snap in and out of it quite that easily. I can't pinpoint any one thing that finally brought me out of it, same as I can't pinpoint any one trigger that sent me into it (culmination of too many things for me) but it's different for everyone anyhow...nowadays I am back in touch with reality, myself and those around me again, but find I can slip backward a little on the odd occasion. When I feel reality slip a little these days I change my focus to something else and find this helps. My episodes are rather few and far between these days and only last for a few moments. I am able to shake the feelings off by distracting myself.

If there were quick fixes for dp/dr it would be alot easier to deal with...we'd all be snapping in and out of it as we pleased, but it just isn't that easy.

Take it a day at a time, be honest with your psych about what you are experiencing and don't lose hope that it can get better....and when it does you will realise that who you really are is still there, you aren't lost forever, you can feel "normal" again. I found my dp/dr was all smoke and mirrors...once the symptoms went away I found I was still me after all, just my mind had been playing tricks on me convincing me otherwise.

Take care...


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

Oops. Keep going...


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

Dude, if he makes you that nervous, make him hold up your legs.

No seriously. What I meant was I think there are some ways to rev up before a meeting.

I had to change my conception of I against thou -- you know what I mean? That's what instigates the shower of nerves. It's a mess sometimes to think of two people in this way, a continuum, a connectivity, and you must know how alarmingly basic it is to all human connection because of how excruciating it can be when communication is called for. You mentioned "quick fixes" in your post; channeling jolts of bodily electricity? A common denominator of the thoroughly human, *because* of its mystery and because of its ephemerality. I agree with a certain element of the last post -- nerves are a good sign that some part of you is trying to move on and outward. Outward -- across, not against.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the replies.. i'll try my best to work things out.


----------

